# Johnny/Glasser/brewster



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Johnny/Glasser/brewster


Has anyone heard of any of these lines? I have a friend with a dog that is Johnny/Glasser almost all his first 3 generations with one Korio and 2 Brewsterback in the 3rd generation. I know the Korio, but have no idea about the others. Any knowledge would be great thanks.


----------

